# Pics from Butt and Standing Rib Roast Cook This weekend



## Shawn White (Jan 25, 2005)

Click here to bring up the index page that has a link to the collection of pictures. If this works out I might fancy up the index page and add more collections to it (humble beginnings, feedback appreciated).

I did four fresh butts in about 21 hours starting Friday night. On Sunday I did a 5 lb standing rib roast, cooked to 138º internal. Darn good. I was going to pull at 135º but 138º was the next update I got from ET-73. Whatever. I would have liked it a little less done but nearly everyone else would have liked it a little more done. Some day I will have to do one for ME.  If someone don't want to eat it they can dial 310-1010 (Pizza Hut).


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

Now THAT'S some good lookin' prime rib, Shawn!!  8) 

I've seen you use that program on other posts (TVWB) and I though you were limited to 6 pics ~ That's a neat applet.


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah, I used this applet before ... I've tweaked it a bit by putting it in a certain size window without IE toolbars, added the background and centered the applet and changed the link and hover colors

Found this other applet at 6sense site and thought it was appropriate .... SnowDay .... What I'm glad my weekend cooks were NOT like (they were instead sunny, over 50ºF and our snow is almost gone).


----------



## K Kruger (Jan 26, 2005)

I couldn't get the applet to work. This happens every so often with Opera and I recalled  needing to use IE before to look at your pics but that wouldn't work either. No idea why.


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 26, 2005)

K Kruger said:
			
		

> I couldn't get the applet to work. This happens every so often with Opera and I recalled  needing to use IE before to look at your pics but that wouldn't work either. No idea why.


Hmm, well, that's good feedback, sorry it's not working for ya.

Either you're browser doesn't support some of the HTML or Javascript (this might be the applet authors fault) or you are having some sort of security or permissions issue on your computer.

Here are individual links for ya Kevin:

Box 'o Butts::Box 'o Butts2
Butt before trim::Butt before trim2
Trimmed Butt::Rubbed Butts
Butts Loaded on WSM::Oh Yeah!
Oh Yeah!2::Butt Remainder

PR before herb paste::PR after herb paste
PR Done::PR Sliced
PR Sliced2::PR Sliced3


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

At 1st I thought it wasn't working either but all of a sudden, the pics just popped up.  I don't know if it was a length of time issue or something else... :-k


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 26, 2005)

It didn't work for me until this last post. Now I'm hungry after looking at those pics. Great job Shawn! What rub did you use on the butts?


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2005)

Like your pictures.  Some good looking stuff.


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 26, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> At 1st I thought it wasn't working either but all of a sudden, the pics just popped up.  I don't know if it was a length of time issue or something else... :-k


 I changed a setting and told the applet to pre-load the pics. The 16 in this set add up to about 1mb.

I see it in 10 seconds on my PC but with caching .... who knows.

Roughly how long did it take to load for you Bill? Maybe I shouldn't use pre-load with that many pics but I think the applet runs better. Loading status bar ... that's what I need.


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 26, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> It didn't work for me until this last post. Now I'm hungry after looking at those pics. Great job Shawn! What rub did you use on the butts?


 It was Mr.Brown from TVWB this time Nick. I keep going back to it. I love it especially with the Southern sop. I love how peppery it gets if I use up all of the sop.


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 26, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> shawn- terrific pics.  The rib roast looked good but I must admit to be more enticed by that pie in the backround.
> 
> Oh, and you need to clean your grates.   There was a tiny spec of dust 3 inches in on the third bar from the left.


The pie is Saskatoon berry Glenn right up there with peach in my list of favs.

My Mom was over for dinner and I haven't been able to make any sort of a nice edge on pies so I had a crust ready and put her to work. :twisted: She showed me how she does the edge on about 1/3 of pie then I finished it.


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 26, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Like your pictures.  Some good looking stuff.


Thanks Chris and all for the compliments. I enjoy smoking and working on pictures as well since I got the digicam.

Snap-snap-snap-snap-snap. Take 50 or 60, keep what I want and turf the rest.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> I changed a setting and told the applet to pre-load the pics. The 16 in this set add up to about 1mb.
> 
> I see it in 10 seconds on my PC but with caching .... who knows.
> 
> Roughly how long did it take to load for you Bill? Maybe I shouldn't use pre-load with that many pics but I think the applet runs better. Loading status bar ... that's what I need.


I just tried it again and it took 22 seconds from when I clicked on the link(s) to start the applet.  On subsequent attempts, it took between 8 and 12 seconds depending on which link I clicked on.  You can IM me right now for additional info or attempts...


----------



## K Kruger (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow. Spectacular looking food. Thanks for posting them separately.

Gotta be my laptop. Opera has a load status bar. I can follow the loading and I have another indicator that shows when the Java applet is loaded. I get a blank grey field with the background. With IE, while there is no load staus bar I get the background and the Java flash but then grey. If I float the cursor over the grey it changes to a hand to indicate a clickable item but doing so does nothing. I'll have to mess around and see what I can figure out.


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 26, 2005)

K Kruger said:
			
		

> ... I get a blank grey field with the background. With IE, while there is no load staus bar I get the background and the Java flash but then grey. If I float the cursor over the grey it changes to a hand to indicate a clickable item but doing so does nothing. I'll have to mess around and see what I can figure out.


 Kevin I had an idea ... if you are trying over dial-up the larger collections could around take around 5 minutes to load .... that's the behaviour I have seen while waiting for images to load....I really gotta get those pics shrunk. If using dial up and it doesn't load within that time perhaps there is timeout within the applet. Thanks for your help with the testing and feedback (Bill and everybody else too).


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 26, 2005)

redneck cooker said:
			
		

> Shawn, the brisket and prime rib look great!! A 16oz slice with creamed horsradish please.... =D>


 welcome to the board and thanks redneck, I ended up cutting the flat off that cuz it wouldn't fit.

It turned out kinda crumbly though moist enough for me, not bad for my second attempt.

Everything I know about smokin I learned from TVWB and the fine members of this board (Jim Minion has been particulary helpful while I tried to wrap my head around cooking with fire in the smoker). I've been a 'smoker' for all of 7 months now and I'm cookin all the time.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> [quote="redneck cooker":3twrkgeo]Shawn, the brisket and prime rib look great!! A 16oz slice with creamed horsradish please.... =D>


 welcome to the board and thanks redneck, I ended up cutting the flat off that cuz it wouldn't fit.

It turned out kinda crumbly though moist enough for me, not bad for my second attempt.

Everything I know about smokin I learned from TVWB and the fine members of this board (Jim Minion has been particulary helpful while I tried to wrap my head around cooking with fire in the smoker). I've been a 'smoker' for all of 7 months now and I'm cookin all the time.[/quote:3twrkgeo]

Shawn, If _Redneck_ tells ya your food looks good, you are doin something right! He knows as much about the art as anyone I know! Good work! The PR looks great! Woodman


----------



## Finney (Jan 27, 2005)

Curmudgeon said:
			
		

> Shawn:
> 
> As usual, you have again tickled my taste buds.
> 
> A thought (gleaned from AB) for some future RE roast...Once the roast hits bout 125°, pop it in 500° oven for *15 minutes* (no more)...nice crust on outside...remove, foil and let rest until ready to serve.



I know what you meant (and I know you know what you meant), but...  That should have been... Once it reaches 125*, take it out to rest until there is no more carry over temp rise.  Then put it in the 500* oven to crisp it.


----------



## Finney (Jan 27, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> So you'd have to let the roast rest twice? (once after the 15 min at 500*)


To be honest, I don't remember whether he let it rest the second time or not.  I don't think so.  You are not leaving it in the oven long enough to change the internal temp to a significant degree to need to rest again.  Only crisping the exterior with high heat.
The juices have already distributed through the meat during the initial rest.


----------



## K Kruger (Jan 27, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Jeff E":1u88vkof]So you'd have to let the roast rest twice? (once after the 15 min at 500*)


To be honest, I don't remember whether he let it rest the second time or not.  I don't think so.  You are not leaving it in the oven long enough to change the internal temp to a significant degree to need to rest again.  Only crisping the exterior with high heat.
The juices have already distributed through the meat during the initial rest.[/quote:1u88vkof]

I don't know what AB does but you're right, it's not necessary to rest again. I've never used that procedure with rib roasts, but have with whole tenderloins and bottom and top rounds. Works good.

Shawn--

The applet is working for me now with Opera--haven't checked IE yet.


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks for the crisping tip guys, I will give it a go next time .... broiler sounds good to me .... broil-flip-broil done


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 30, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Click here to bring up the index page that has a link to the collection of pictures. If this works out I might fancy up the index page and add more collections to it (humble beginnings, feedback appreciated)....



All the pics have been shrunk, they should load faster and the viewer should work better now. At even dial up speed it should be well under a minute to load.


----------

